# Using hardboard to make boxes?



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, I need to make simple 5 sided boxes for organization around the shop. I haven't seen much information about this in my research.

-Is there a proven way to make hardboard boxes?
-Will wood glue work gluing hardboard to hardboard?
-Will wood glue work on the tempered side?
-If wood glue won't work on the tempered side what will?

Thank you


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Hardboard is kind of flimsy for shop storage. If you mean hardware storage bins, 1/4" baltic birch plywood would be a LOT better. Box joints or a tongue and dado joint would be my choices.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I am sure it is cheap, but I wouldn't want to trust it with anything heavy.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hardboard-tool-crate/


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

If you do it with hardboard I would put 1"x1" pine in each corner to glue and nail it to.


----------



## dstutz (Jan 16, 2014)

I made some simple shop drawers with 1×4 pine and used hardboard for the bottoms. These 2 smaller ones are using 1/4" hardboard and I store my router stuff in one and drill press stuff in another and it's plenty strong at this smaller size (Speed square for scale).









As an alternative, Here are instructions for making stackable boxes out plywood


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

One of your questions were:

Is there a proven way to make hardboard boxes?

Yes, it can b e done, the sure way to have a sturdy box made with the thin material, is to use hardwood (pine) strips of around 1 1/2" wide, by 3/4" thick glued and tacked to all three ends (back, front, and bottom) of both side panels of the box then join the bottom panel and the back and front panel to these side panels by glueing and tacking them to the hardwood strips

The bottom can be made more secure by putting the bottom panel ontop of the bottom strip to give better support.


----------

